# Help understanding Pedigrees



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

> Luna's Sire is Lost Valley KW Cassanova*S and his pedigree is:
> 
> Sire: Gay-Mor's RA Kingwood ++*S 91 VEEE
> SS: Stonewall's Raising Arizona ++S EX 91.15
> ...


This is the pedigree of the new goat I am getting (topic in Mini Mania!) and will be my first registrable goat. So I'm not really sure on what a lot of the symbols and abbreviations mean. Does anyone care to explain? :?

Thank you so much! :hug:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Sire is the sire
SS is the sires sire
SD is the Sires Dam

Dam is the Dam
DS is the Dams Sire
DD is the Dams Dam

Confusing

I never knew this before, It just clicked :ROFL:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

But I have no idea what the asterisks and numbers and other letters mean


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Pedigrees can look very confusing... but once you understand what each "symbol" represents it becomes quite clear and shares a good bit of information about the relatives on that paticular goat's pedigree you are looking at.

I will list some of the meanings for you, but if you go to AGS or the ADGA website you will find so much more for each symbol. I hope I can help some though...

CH, GCH, MCH, ARMCH, and PGCH are all titles given
to permanent (or finished) champions.

CH - this doe has won three championship legs with ADGA, but does not have a milking star with ADGA.

GCH *M - this doe has won three championship legs with ADGA, and she has earned her milking star with ADGA. (note: a GCH with ADGA will always have a milking star, otherwise she would just be listed a "CH") ADGA uses *M as having earned a milking star.

MCH - this doe has won three championship legs with AGS. (note, she may or may not have a milking star)

ARMCH *D - this doe has won three championship legs with AGS, and earned her star on full 305 day test. (an ARMCH would always have a milking star) AGS uses *D as having earned a milking star.

AR - this doe earned her star on full 305 day test and would always have a milk star *.

PGCH - this doe has won three championship legs with NDGA. 

*D - A doe has met the minimum standards for milk production in either the DHIR or one-day test program or
she has three *D daughters or
she has two +S sons or
she has two *D daughters and one +S son

The number preceding the star indicates the number of generations in unbroken succession of qualifying does. (2*D 3*D 4*D…)

+S (plus sire)-The title appears after the buck’s name.
A buck has at least three 
daughters out of three different does that qualified for a star or
he has two +S sons or
he has two *D daughters and one +S son

++S (two plus sire)-The title appears after the buck’s name.
A buck has at least three daughters out of three different does that qualified for a star And he has at least two +S sons

*S (star sire)-The title appears after the buck’s name.
A buck has a *D dam and he has a +S sire 
Or he has a sire who is not a +S, but whose dam is a *D

And then when you see "VG" (Very Good) , "E" (Excellent) , or as such that is on your pedigree above 91 VEEE - That is the score they recieve from being evaluated... But remember an HES score is not the same as an LA score. And IMO only LA scores should be represented on pedigrees. Lets just say they are the official ones. :wink: 

Well best of luck decoding all this! :thumbup:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I think my head is going to explode! :shocked: 

Just kidding. I did know what CH meant at least, with dogs its so much easier. I was pretty sure the * was for milk stars too.

Thank you so much for your help, I will check out the websites too.

*Goes back to squinting at the pedigree.* :greengrin:


----------

